# αναστρέφω/αντιστρέφω



## Inachus (Jun 4, 2010)

Έχουν περίπου την ίδια σημασία. Σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη είναι συνώνυμα.
Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όμως προτιμούμε το ένα από το άλλο.
Π.χ. σε σχέση με τις παθητικές μετοχές (αντεστραμμένος, ανεστραμμένος), έχω συναντήσει τη φράση "ανεστραμμένη πυραμίδα" . Επίσης την πρόταση "το κλίμα είναι μη αναστρέψιμο". 
Κάποιο σχόλιο;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 4, 2010)

Επίσης, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε: "Κάτσε καλά γιατί θα φας καμιά αντίστροφη".


----------



## Inachus (Jun 4, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Επίσης, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε: "Κάτσε καλά γιατί θα φας καμιά αντίστροφη".



Εδώ πάει όμως και το ".... καμιά ανάποδη".


----------



## Themis (Jun 4, 2010)

Αυτές οι λέξεις με είχαν προβληματίσει από παλιά. Η διάκριση στην οποία είχα καταλήξει είναι ότι το αντιστρέφω δείχνει αλλαγή της κατάστασης στο αντίθετό της, ενώ το αναστρέφω αλλαγή σε αντίθετη πορεία και όχι ολοκληρωμένο αποτέλεσμα. Με πολλή καλή θέληση, θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι υπάρχει κάποια υποστήριξη της ερμηνείας αυτής από το ΛΚΝ. Εντελώς πρακτικά, θα έλεγα ότι η διαφορά φαίνεται καλύτερα στο ζευγάρι αντιστρέψιμος / αναστρέψιμος. Όταν μια επιδείνωση δεν είναι αντιστρέψιμη, εννούμε ότι δεν μπορεί να αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η ζημιά και να γυρίσουμε στο σημείο που βρισκόμασταν πριν πάρουμε την κάτω βόλτα. Το αναστρέψιμη δείχνει μάλλον ότι δεν μπορεί να ανακοπεί η βουτιά και να μπούμε σε τροχιά βελτίωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι δύσκολα θα εντοπίσουμε τις μικρές διαφορές εδώ.


Themis said:


> Όταν μια επιδείνωση δεν είναι αντιστρέψιμη, εννούμε ότι δεν μπορεί να αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η ζημιά και να γυρίσουμε στο σημείο που βρισκόμασταν πριν πάρουμε την κάτω βόλτα. Το αναστρέψιμη δείχνει μάλλον ότι δεν μπορεί να ανακοπεί η βουτιά και να μπούμε σε τροχιά βελτίωσης.


 Σε αυτό το παράδειγμα π.χ., εγώ τα χρησιμοποιώ ακριβώς ανάποδα .


----------



## Themis (Jun 4, 2010)

Δεδομένου ότι το σκορ είναι μέχρι στιγμής ισόπαλο, χρειάζεται επειγόντως νέο αίμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Νέο αίμα, όχι νέου όμως. Σκέφτομαι.
Αντιστρέφω τους πόλους (στη μπαταρία), αλλά αναστρέφω πορεία.
Αντιστρέφω το είδωλο, αλλά αναστρέφω τον καθρέφτη;
Αντιστρόφως λέμε, αναστρόφως την τρώμε.
Θα μου στρίψει στο τέλος...


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2010)

Φοβερή πολυκοσμία σ' αυτό το νήμα. Μήπως πρέπει να αναστρέψουμε πορεία; Αν και τα τετελεσμένα δεν θα μπορέσουμε να τα ακυρώσουμε ακολουθώντας αντίστροφη διαδρομή. Δεν έχουμε δα και την ικανότητα της Αρετούσας που "με πονηριάν τα πράματα ξανάστροφα γυρίζει", και μας έρχεται να της πούμε "και στά θωρώ, τα πράματα ξανάστροφα τα πιάνεις" και να της δώσουμε και καμιά ανάποδη.


----------

